# Quick PAC AA GM44 question



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

soooo heres what i did,

1-took forever to gently take dash apart
2-took top cover off PAC and did not put back on
3-pushed pac through air vent behind top of glove box
4-connected harness to pac
5- CUT FIBER TAPE from harness and other cable that leads to stereo to be able to separate the two and push the harness/pac connections to the right side of stereo
6-connected harness back to pac already located ontop of glove box 
*7- remote wire WITHOUT power/ground directly from pac to AMP DID NOT work for me . amp would not turn on *
8-I had already purchased an add a fuse just in case so i tapped fuse 7 and used that for my remote wire . 
9- DID NOT do anything to pigtail cables on pac and left it as is 

*IF YOU USE ADD A FUSE FOR REMOTE ON 7 YOU WILL NOT HAVE AMP WORKING WHEN *you push the power button on the radio to listen to music with no key in ignition. 
I found this to be okay because I figured that when I'm in the car listening to music with the car off, I'm usually having a conversation or eating lol So this is okay for me. Plus, i did not want to ever ever risk me forgetting and pressing the power button too many times on the radio without starting and draining my battery. 
HOWEVER, if you ever plan to add a second battery/capacitor and want to run your radio without engine running you probably need to power and ground the PAC. Butttttt, if you are going to do all that you probably already know way more than I do about this so I'll leave it at that lol


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Also,
if you use an add a fuse to remote power your amp, you will lose the clicks for your hazard lights when the car is off. They will turn on and work properly but you will not get the clicks.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

1 - Ground it
2 - Ground it
3 - Normal
4 - See Below

yellow wire=add a fuse with speaker wire: Don't use Speaker Wire. It needs to go to a power source, I ran it to my cig lighter in the center console.
Blue wire=remote wire for amp: Yes, run this straight to your AMP
blue/black goes to grounding point with speaker wire: Do not use Speaker Wire. Yes, ground it


----------

